# Siemens S7-1200 defekt



## Colus (16 Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,

leider ist meine S7 während der Installation für das Semesterprojekt hinübergegangen. Statt 24V wurden 230 V angeschlossen (Ja, sehr sehr blöd gelaufen, weil wir nahezu nur 230V Eingänge für die Projekte davor verwendet haben.. gewohnheit leider :/). Die Sicherung hat gefetzt, wurde gleich danach ausgetauscht (3,15 A) Wir haben vieles durchgemessen, Dioden funktionieren usw...

Vielleicht jemand eine Idee was hinüber sein könnte um gezielt die kaputten/ das kaputte Bauteil auszutauschen?

Vielen Dank im voraus !

LG


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2015)

> Mein VW ist kaputt. Ich bin gegen die Mauer gefahren. Die Scheinwerfer brennen noch. Was muss austauschen.



Deine Aussage ist genauso hilfreich.

Was passiert, wenn du die CPU an 24V legst?
Welche LEDs leuchten da noch?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2015)

Bleibt die Sicherung denn drin?
Wenn nicht, dann miss mal das markierte Bauteil durch. Das ist eine Suppressordiode. Miss mal mit einem Diodenprüfer vom Minus (mit dem Strich markierte Seite) zum Plus-Anschluss, dort sollte kein Durchgang bestehen. Du kannst das Bauteil auch provisorisch auslöten wenn es defekt sein sollte um zu sehen ob es dann funktioniert, die Schaltung funktioniert auch ohne.


----------



## Ottmar (16 Mai 2015)

Hi!

Such dir halt eine defekte CPU in z.B eBay und tausche die Netzteilplatine. Wenn das nix hilft kannst du die CPU sowieso entsorgen.

Gruß

Ottmar


----------



## Colus (16 Mai 2015)

Hallo! 

Wenn ich an die CPU 24 V anlegen leuchten keine Leds. (Die 24 V kommen von einer anderen funktionierenden S7-1200 (mit 230 V Eingang)

Die Sicherung ist nicht drinnen geblieben, die hat es in alle Stücke zerrissen (roter Kreis), die habe ich bereits getauscht. Eine Diode habe ich gemessen und diese habe ich auch getauscht (grüner Kreise). Nach nochmaligem Messen der Dioden, wie du gemeint hast Thomas, sind mir drei weitere Dioden aufgefallen ( schwarzer Kreis). In beiden Richtungen habe ich einen Durchgang bei den Dioden. 
Meinst du ich kann jetzt alle defekten Dioden einmal auslöten um zu sehen ob es dann funktioniert (natürlich würde ich neue Dioden kaufen).

Eine defekte CPU möchte ich mir noch nicht besorgen, da kann es ja auch sein dass die Netzplatine kaputt ist (ich hoffe es ist bei mir "nur" das).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2015)

Es sind nicht alles "normale" Dioden. Du kannst versuchen anhand der Bauteilbezeichnungen rauszufinden was das für ein Teil ist. Oder versuchen die Schaltung aufzunehmen, und daraus auf die Funktion zu schließen. Ich habe das für meine damals gemacht, aber so wie es aussieht ist deine Platine schon wieder etwas anders.

Die schwarz eingekreiste ganz links unten ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Suppressordiode. Am gekennzeichneten Teil der Elkos ist Minus, und die Diode ist parallel dazu mit ihrer Anode an Minus, als Überspannungsschutz sozusagen.
Du kannst auch nicht alles im eingebauten Zustand durchmessen. Ein 0 Ohm Durchgang bei einer Diode von Minus nach Plus ist aber auch in eingebautem Zustand verdächtig. Ich würde die Diode ganz links unten mal auslöten und durchmessen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Diode ganz links unten mal auslöten und durchmessen.



Sieht nach einer 5V Zenerdiode als Spannungsbegrenzung aus


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2015)

Ja, Z5D hört sich danach an. An der gleichen Position sitzt (augenscheinlich) bei meiner Platine eine Suppressordiode. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen welche Version die neuere ist.
Ich würde ja sagen, eine Z-Diode ist für den Zweck nicht geeignet.


----------



## Colus (16 Mai 2015)

Habe jetzt mal die Bauteile versucht auszulesen, Beschriftung ist im Bild. Finden kann ich dazu leider aber zurzeit noch nichts im Netz, ich suche aber noch weiter


----------



## Blockmove (16 Mai 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ja, Z5D hört sich danach an. An der gleichen Position sitzt (augenscheinlich) bei meiner Platine eine Suppressordiode. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen welche Version die neuere ist.
> Ich würde ja sagen, eine Z-Diode ist für den Zweck nicht geeignet.



Naja so komplex sieht die Platine nicht aus. Das Finden der Bauelemente wird der meiste Aufwand sein.
Und da der TE ja noch eine weitere 1200er hat, kann er ja mal messen welche Spannungen am Pfostenstecker anlegen.
Dann mal 24V anlegen und messen...
Ist doch eine schöne Übungsaufgabe


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (16 Mai 2015)

Hab meinen Zettel mit der Schaltung von der Platine noch wiedergefunden, vielleicht hilfts dir ja beim Starten.
Bei dir sind noch ein paar Bauteile mehr, ich würde aber immer noch auf die "Z5D.." Diode tippen wenn die Sicherung direkt wieder auslöst.


----------



## Colus (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo und danke für eure Mithilfe! Ich habe jetzt einmal die Dioden gegen neue ersetzt (die EZ 2503 / oder EZ S503 gegen eine Z5D). Leider gibt es immer noch irgendwo einen kurzen. Dann ist mir folgendes Teil aufgefallen (ich denke eine Spule? gelb eingekreist) ? Ich wünsche mir ein Datenblatt für die Platine, dann wäre die Suche viel einfacher :/ Aber bei Siemens fragen wird denke ich hoffnungslos sein oder?
Was ich noch garnicht erwähnt habe, es handelt sich um eine Simatic S7-1200 CPU 1214FC DC/DC/DC
LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Mai 2015)

Das Teil habe ich in meiner Zeichnung auch fälschlicherweise als Induktivität eingezeichnet, weil es SMD-Induktivitäten gibt die genau so aussehen. Aber wegen der Polaritätskennzeichnung schätze ich mal, dass es ein kleiner Elko ist, da er nochmal parallel zu M/+24V liegt.

Was meinst du denn mit "Z5D ersetzt"? Das ist nämlich garantiert keine 5V-Zenerdiode gewesen, da aus der Platine 24V wieder herauskommen. Wenn du dort eine 5V Zenerdiode eingelötet hast, bekommst du dadurch einen Kurzschluss.
Löte das Teil einfach mal aus, und piepe mit einem Durchgangsprüfer durch ob du dann noch direkten Kurzschluss von Plus nach Minus hast. Bzw. wenn du das alte Teil auslötest, kannst du es doch separat durchmessen (in Vorwärtsrichtung Diodenkennlinie, in Rückwärtsrichtung bei der Spannung eines Universalmessgerätes sollte es keinen Durchgang besitzen).


----------



## Colus (18 Mai 2015)

Ich habe wie oft erwähnt wurde "Ja, Z5D hört sich danach an" meine Diode (die kaputte) gegen eine solche Z5D ersetzt. Aber es hat eh nicht funktioniert. Sollten nicht einmal 24 V für die Ausgänge und einmal 5 V zum schalten der Relais aus der Netzplatine herauskommen? 

LG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (18 Mai 2015)

Hast du dir den von mir gezeichneten Plan mal angesehen? Es kommen zwei mal 24V wieder raus, einmal für das CPU-Bord und einmal für die EA-Gruppen. Die Relais arbeiten mit 18V DC. Auf den anderen Platinen sind die eigentlichen Spannungsregler, die unterste Platine ist nur für Filterung und Schutz.
Pass meine Zeichnung doch an deine Platine an, das sind doch nur eine Hand voll zusätzlicher Teile.


----------



## PN/DP (18 Mai 2015)

Colus schrieb:


> Ich habe wie oft erwähnt wurde "Ja, Z5D hört sich danach an" meine Diode (die kaputte) gegen eine solche Z5D ersetzt. Aber es hat eh nicht funktioniert.


Das ist ja auch keine Z5D, sondern eine TVS 39V.

STM EX = STM SM6T39A = TVS, 4.3 x 3.6 mm, V[SUB]BR[/SUB] 39V
ON 12A = ON P6SMB12AT3 = TVS, 4.3 x 3.6 mm, V[SUB]BR[/SUB] 12V




Colus schrieb:


> es handelt sich um eine Simatic S7-1200 CPU 1214FC DC/DC/DC


Wenn das eine F-CPU ist, da würde ich mich mit Reparaturversuchen zurückhalten. Man muß ja nicht bei eventuellen Vorkommnissen in den Verdacht einer Mitschuld kommen... Es sei denn, das bleibt für immer eine Labor/Spiel-CPU, die würde ich zumindest als schonmal "notdürftig repariert" markieren. (Sind die Gehäuse von F-CPU nicht auch versiegelt?)

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (18 Mai 2015)

Um euch mal von den ganzen Bauteilen wegzulocken... es ist zu lesen, dass die 1200er durch den Ausgang einer anderen 1200er versorgt wird die mit 230V eingespeist wird. Das interne Netzteil der 230V 1200er ist nicht arg mächtig, vielleicht hält es keine zwei 1200er am Laufen? Habt ihr ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Boxy (18 Mai 2015)

Man könnte auch einmal an der funktionierende messen welche Spannungen alles raus kommen und dann mittels Labornetzgerät diese Spannungen an die 1200'er geben und schauen ob diese überhaupt noch funktioniert ...


----------



## PN/DP (19 Mai 2015)

Colus schrieb:


> Dann ist mir folgendes Teil aufgefallen (ich denke eine Spule? gelb eingekreist) ?


Das ist eine Ferritkern-Doppeldrossel, ein paar µH.

Harald


----------



## Colus (21 Mai 2015)

Hallo an Alle, es gibt Neuigkeiten!

Die Dioden wurde nun einmal rausgenommen (TVS, 4.3 x 3.6 mm, V[SUB]BR[/SUB] 39V sind bestellt, danke dafür) und eine Alternative zu der Ferritkern Doppeldrossel gefunden. Die SPS hat jetzt wieder Strom. Leider leuchtet das Start/Stop Led Orange. Ich habe im Moment nur TIA V12 zur Verfügung und kann hier keine F-CPU auswählen um ein Programm raufzuladen damit ich sehen kann ob das LED dann Grün wird. Morgen in der Früh hab ich dann TIA V13 und kann mehr berichten.

Bei der anderen CPU (Heute in der Tasche transportiert) die ich noch habe (AC/DC) blinkt das Error LED. Aber das ist für mich nebensache wenn die F-CPU morgen wieder läuft.

Info: Die F-CPU ist nicht versiegelt und kann genauso wie eine normale CPU geöffnet werden. Vom Aussehen ist nur der Unterschied die gelbe Marlierung an den beiden Enden des Deckels. Es bleibt in jedem Fall ein Spiel CPU

LG


----------



## Colus (22 Mai 2015)

SPS ist wieder funktionstüchtig, die Sicherheitsdioden baue ich sofort ein sobald ich sie habe. Ein mächtiges Danke an alle!!!!


----------



## maik10 (2 März 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ferritkern-Doppeldrossel, ein paar µH.
> 
> Harald



Moin,

ich hol mal diesen Thread wieder aus der Versenkung, da er genau zu meinem Problem passt und bereits wichtige Info dazu enthält.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau das für eine Drossel ist?? Diese scheint es bei mir vermutlich durch Überlast am 24V Output zerrissen zu haben.

Danke

Gruß Maik


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 März 2020)

Was heisst "scheint" ? Die sollte allerhöchstens ein paar Ohm Wicklungswiderstand haben, einfach mal messen.

Spulen gehen eigentlich als Letzte kaputt, wahrscheinlicher ist der Defekt von Dioden, den IT4141 oder irgendeinem anderen Halbleiter.
Der 24V-Ausgang ist strombegrenzt, durch Überlast kriegt man da so schnell nichts zerstört.


----------



## maik10 (3 März 2020)

Moin,

die Dioden habe ich alle gemessen und konnte dabei keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen. Wenn ich die Platine anschließe, dann liegen bis zur Spule auch 23,xV an. Allerdings hat nur noch eine Spule Durchgang (irgendwas bei 11Ohm, Induktivität kann ich leider nicht messen), die andere Seite ist eben offen. 

"Scheint" bezog sich mehr auf den Tathergang, da ich sonst keine Erklärung für den Schaden habe. Überlast an der "Geberversorgung" schien mir die plausibelste Erklärung.

Der ursprüngliche TO hatte in seinem vorletzten Post (Siemens S7-1200 defekt) von einer "Alternative" für dieses Bauteil gesprochen.

Genau jene würde mich interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 März 2020)

Zu Testzwecken kannst du bei der unterbrochenen Spulenhälfte eine Brücke einlöten oder besser einen niederohmigen Widerstand z. B. 2,2 Ohm/0,6W, aber nicht mehr als den ohmschen Widerstand der Spule.

Dürfte auch als Dauerlösung funktionieren, wenn du keine passende Drossel findest. Die SPS sollte sowieso nur noch als Test/Spielgerät eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Gleichstromer (3 März 2020)

Für die Spule kannst du im Bauteilehandel suchen, bei der Pin-Anordnung und mit diesen Abmessungen sowie dem zu erwartenden Strom (ca. 0,5A) dürfte die Auswahl letzlich nicht so groß sein.
Zur Induktivität hatte PN/DP ja schon was geschrieben.

Oder frag den User "Colus" per PM.


----------



## Hesse (7 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
hier mal ein paar Fotos der aktuellen Version der CPU 1214C DC/DC/DC
6ES7 214-1AG40-0XB0 BJ 2020
Spannungswerte liefere ich noch nach.


----------



## Hesse (11 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Spannungswerte liefere ich noch nach.


Alles ohne Garantie .
Die Pfeile sind nur der "Prinzipielle" Spannungsweg


----------



## Hesse (12 Oktober 2022)

Bild 1214C_CPU_oben_SP unten links
Smd Code:
Fxxx (F180)
Package: SOT23-5

Finde nicht das richtige Datenblatt. 
Müsste aber ein Spannungsregler mit 1,8 V sein

Verbaut sind auch welche mit F330 die haben 3,3v

Habe eine SpS da fehlen die 1,8V (Kurzschluss) und die SPS zeigt kein Leben.


----------



## Hesse (15 Oktober 2022)

Was ist los mit euch ? Keine einer Kommentar zu meim „Gebastelt“ ,
nicht mal eine erhobener Zeigefinger ….. sonderbar ……


Hier ein Foto der Wärmebildkamera bei extern eingespeisten 1,8v
CPU wir ca. 8°C wärmer als eine gleiche SPS ohne Fehler.
Die Aussage „macht gar nix“ war falsch für diese CPU Richtig:

Rn/St = Blinkt ge/gn
Error = rot Dauer
MAINT = Blinkt

Link = an (wenn Netzwerkkabel steckt)
TX/RX = aus


----------



## Gleichstromer (15 Oktober 2022)

Ich fasse mal zusammen, was ich für mich entnehmen konnte:

Du hast eine defekte 6ES7214-1AG40-0XB0.
Die Onboard-1,8V sind nicht vorhanden, bei externer Speisung scheint der Prozessor Strom aufzunehmen (wieviel denn ?) und wird wärmer als der Prozessor einer normal funktionierenden CPU -> Nix gut !
Lt. den LEDs ist die SPS im Zustand "Startup", meldet einen Hardware-Defekt und die MAINT-LED in dieser Kombination vermutl. einen Firmware-Fehler.

Was soll man da sagen: Die CPU ist wohl hin. Solltest du sie doch wieder zum Laufen bekommen, lass ich meinen Zeigefinger auch weiterhin unten, da du ja selber weisst, daß man die SPS dann nur noch für Bastel-Anwendungen einsetzt.
Datenblatt/Code-Markierung des Spannungsregler habe ich auch nicht gefunden, da gibt´s sooooo viele ...

Viel Glück


----------



## Hesse (15 Oktober 2022)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen, was ich für mich entnehmen konnte:


Sehr gut zusammengefasst.

Alles genauso wie du schreibst.
Strombezug ist etwas über 500ma als weit mehr als der 1,8V Spannungsregler liefern kann.
Ob der Strom in der CPU landet (oder untern der CPU) sehe ich nur bedingt …

Hat schon jemand die BGA_CPU Abgelötet ?


----------



## Plan_B (15 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> nicht mal eine erhobener Zeigefinger ….. sonderbar ……


Inwiefern?
Niemand der alteingesessenen hier würde bei Dir den geplanten Produktiveinsatz dieses Geräts vermuten


----------



## Hesse (16 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Niemand der alteingesessenen hier würde bei Dir den geplanten Produktiveinsatz dieses Geräts vermuten



Alles nur für "wissenserweiterung"

Die 1,8v sind (auch oder nur ?) für das SDRAM.

Hat die CPU eine eigenen Speicher mit dem „Kernprogram“ ?
Oder Lebt die CPU nur mit dem Programm aus dem SDRAM ?

Wo ist der Bootloader für eine ganz leeres SDRAM

EDIT:
Gedankenfehler: „im Ram ist ja am Anfang gar kein Programm“


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Oktober 2022)

Schau dir mal die Seite an:








						Reverse Engineering Architecture And Pinout of Custom Asics
					

Learn about the process of initial reverse engineering the pinout of unknown ASICs by using moderate methods. The two described ICs are good examples out of many industry-solutions and have been chosen to demonstrate how design decisions from vendors are made. The exploited potential leak of the...




					sec-consult.com


----------



## Hesse (16 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Seite an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist die einzige Seite, die ich auch gefunden habe, die sich weiter mit dem Inneren beschäftigt und berichtigt


----------



## michael001 (29 Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen. Ich finde den Thread ziemlich hilfreich und würde hier gerne anknüpfen. Bei uns ist, wie im Eingangspost beschrieben, eine 24V-S7-1200 versehentlich an 230V gehangen worden. Es ist allerdings eine 6ES7 214-1AG40-0XB0, wie bei Hesse. In der Hoffnung daraus zumindest noch eine Test-SPS für den internen Gebrauch zu machen, habe ich mal die braune Eingangssicherung (T3,15A) ersetzt. Wie bereits beschrieben und erwartet gibt es immer noch einen Kurzschluss. Das Board sieht ja doch deutlich anders aus als bei Colus. Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Bauteile ich wie testen könnte, um den Vorhandenen Fehler noch weiter einzugrenzen?


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2022)

Mache mal ein Foto des Boards. 

Harald


----------



## michael001 (29 Dezember 2022)

Das Board sieht so aus wie bei Hesse. Hier sind meine Bilder dazu. Den Fehler vermute ich irgendwo in der Region des dritten Bildes. Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2022)

Die 2x MM7 25A und MCC 12A checken. Die sollten nicht in beiden Richtungen den selben niedrigen Durchgangswiderstand haben. Wenn die irgendwie (parallel zu etwas) zwischen Plus und Minus liegen, dann mal testweise auslöten und schauen ob das Netzteil ohne die Teile funktioniert. Dann sind das kaputte Suppressor Dioden.
Die SJ müssten normale 1A-Gleichrichterdioden sein. Beide Richtungen messen, ob Dioden-typisch Sperrrichtung und Durchlassrichtung.... 

Harald


----------



## Hesse (29 Dezember 2022)

Ergänzend zu PN/DP:

1. Der Kurzschluss ist auf dem Board so wie du es fotografiert hast noch vorhanden, also ohne das gesteckte CPU-Board?
2. Die Spule prüfen die hat auch gern Kurzschluss


----------

